# Brugmansias



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Me again...We did sever pruning/cuttings down in the greenhouse yesterday the Brugmansias...or Angel Trumpets. If anyone would like a cutting let me know... We aquatic people have all the tools to winter root!!! Spring you will have a plant ready to bloom. Been an avid collector for over 15Years. These are just some basic ones pinks & yellows. The larger trees cuttings are out for sale or sold. They were 4-8' cuttings/trees. These are in the 2-3' range. Karen


----------

